# Life Like tune up kits?



## JoeLansing (Nov 25, 2009)

I bought 8 cars from Ebay. Life Like HO scale is about all I know. I'm looking at: http://www.ovrtrains.com/Walther-s-Life-Like-Racing-Master-Tune-Up-Kit.html

The axle kit on that looks right, but my pickup shoes have no slots in them, and I don't think I have springs under mine. It's like a little copper strip pushes against the shoes. What do I need? Did I buy obsolete antiques? Thanks for any help. It's just for a 4 year old. Big AFX set, tri-power transformer, and some junker cars to get started 
Hmm I might need tires too. I guess I need to know what's the name of the cars I bought. We had 3 local hobby shops in Lansing, but 2 closed and the other big chain one doesn't do slot cars 

- Joe


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

That kit is for a "M" car chassis. . 









What you need is for a "T" chassis.









The rear axles are compatible, but that is about it.

You might be able to order the parts you need from Lucky-Bob Part Numbers from "LLS65" and below are for the T chassis.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

That is a tune up kit for both T and M chassis.

If you look closely it has both types of pick up shoes and both types of pinion gears.
Then the pick up shoe springs, brush springs and brushes for the M,
and you don't need that with the T.

__________________


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Walthers is a bit too vague on their product identification when it comes to tune-up kits. As far as I know, they never refer to "T" chassis versus "M" chassis since the "M" is an artifact of the older Life-Like days and has been discontinued. This leads to a bit of confusion. 

If you have a "T" chassis you would be interested in this tune up kit:

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-9016

If you have an "M" chassis you would be interested in this tune up kit:

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-9915


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Needed some!

Thanx for the linx!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

If the tune-up kit has a guide pin in it, then it's for the M chassis. If the chassis has a non-removable guide pin, it's a T chassis. The pictures in the above post clearly show the difference.

Heck, at $9 for a tune-up kit, might as well buy a whole new chassis. I can sell T chassis at $10 a piece.

Joe


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey a note here the rear end from the m chassis is a great upgrade for a super g plus so you can put on slip on tires.and thanks for the link i really like the m chassis...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Life-Like rear end is also a good upgrade for the AutoWorld Super IIIi if you need to fit your car through a tech block and want a smoother running setup.


----------

